# Mande cá no degas



## Jean Emile

Olá!

[Jorge Amado, Mar Morto, p93]
Sua vontade era cantar, gritar, pular de alegria. Rodolfo perguntou:
            - O que foi que deu em você?
            - Nada. Eu já sei quem é...
            - Pois é. Você se prepare para ir lá quando voltar. Eu  digo a ela que você prometeu ir.
Guma olhava com raiva o saveiro, o carregamento de fazendas. Gostaria de ir nessa mesma noite:
            -Tá bem, eu vou. 
            -Então, adeus. Mande cá no degas...

O que é que se entende "Mande cá no degas" neste contexto? Mande : 3a pers sing pres subj de mandar?
mandar : partir? o degas : eu? no = em+o?

Qual seria a explicação?

Muito grato!
Saudações!


----------



## Vanda

No momento, não me lembro dos detalhes do romance, mas parece que ele queria algo enviado para o Degas, que com certeza é o nome de uma pessoa, venda...
mande cá no degas- send it to degas.


----------



## Jean Emile

Vanda said:


> No momento, não me lembro dos detalhes do romance, mas parece que ele queria algo enviado para o Degas, que com certeza é o nome de uma pessoa, venda...
> mande cá no degas- send it to degas.



Olá Vanda!

Não achei um caráter nomeado Degas no romance...

No dicionário Aulete achei :
_degas : s. m. || (Bras.) (gír.) A pessoa que fala; meco. Cf. Raul Pederneiras, Geringonça Carioca, p. 20. Aqui onde vês este degas, já desbanquei uma capangada. (José de Alencar, Til, II, p. 55.)_

No Dicionário Priberam da Língua Portuguesa :  
_degas : substantivo masculino de dois números
1. [Brasil, Informal]  Rapaz.
2. Pessoa que fala.
3. [Brasil: Sul]  Eu (maneira de alguém se referir à própria pessoa.): o degas não vai (eu não vou).
4. Sujeito importante; contador de vantagens.
_
Em uma tese espanhola achei:
_...Como  se  observa  en  las  frases  citadas,  el  verbo  siempre  se  utiliza  en  la  3ªpersona   del   singular. 
  Lo   mismo   ocurre   con   otras   expresiones   sustantivas   que representan la 1ª persona del singular, 
como ocurre con la expresión brasileña o degas: 
_
_Então, adeus. Mande cá no degas... 
_
_        (Jorge Amado, MM, 101) _

_Não sendo pexote, e soltando arame, que vida supima, a do degas! 
_
_                                (Carlos Drummond deAndrade, CJB, 69)

_Talvez é uma expressão de Nordeste?



​


----------



## Vanda

Pronto, descoberto o mistério! Nem eu sabia.


----------



## Jean Emile

Vanda said:


> Pronto, descoberto o mistério! Nem eu sabia.



Você sabia certamente! O degas não o sabia e ainda não entende o que quer dizer "_Mande cá no degas"  _


----------



## Vanda

Degas é a própria pessoa que está falando, e sim, é uma expressão, parece que baiana - ou pelo menos antiga.


----------



## XiaoRoel

O único que achei que investigue o étimo de degas, Nascentes, quer olhar em _degas_, para denominar enfaticamente o falante num registo oral e geolectal, uma criação expressiva modelada sobre o pronome sujeito latino _ego _(eu).
Mas não faz sentido esta explicação pois não pode haver uma acção analógica duma palavra latina num registo oral, moderno e brasileiro.
Se não se provar uma procedência africana, ou das línguas originárias de América, eu estaria por pensar como ponto de partida no sintagma_ o de casa_, para referir-se enfaticamente ao falante e com a conseguinte evolução:_ o de casa > o de cas > o degas_. 
Haveria que comprovar, para validarmos a hipótese, que o sintagma _o de casa_ tivesse uma certa frequência de uso e que o [k] intervocal ainda sofria a lenição que o convertia em [g] em a época de criação da palavra (seguramente na primeira metade do s. XX -primeira atestação escrita é de 1959-).


----------



## Vanda

E acrescentando, os dicionários dizem que a expressão degas é de origem incerta.


----------



## Jean Emile

Do you think following explanation is possible ?

eu mando-me = I’m going away
_(Aulete significado 8. Bras. Gír. Ir-se embora; PARTIR [int. : Ele se mandou antes que o vissem aqui.] )_

Then replacing “me” by “o degas” : 
eu mando-me = manda no degas

and then taking the subjunctive “mande” into account :
mande ca no degas : I should be gone


----------



## Guigo

Como "Mar Morto" foi publicado em 1936, então, a primeira atestação escrita de "degas" teria que ser nesta data ou antes. Houaiss, que informa a data de 1958, pisou na bola aqui (em muitas outras datações também).

"Mande cá no degas": Deixo-te um abraço.


----------



## Vanda

Ainda não consegui atinar com este ''mande cá no degas''... continuo pensando... 
Ah, São Guigo salvou a pátria!


----------



## Guigo

Vanda said:


> Ainda não consegui atinar com este ''mande cá no degas''... continuo pensando...
> Ah, São Guigo salvou a pátria!


----------



## Jean Emile

Viva São Guigo, viva o Brasil!

Obrigado!
Jean


----------



## aureliox

Deixo-te um abraço!! De onde saiu isso (não estou duvidando, apenas querendo saber)?

E de todo jeito não seria mais lógico "dê-me cá um abraço"? Porque quem pede é o falante (o "degas"). Seria semelhante ao que se ouvir de um pai: "dê cá um abraço no seu velho" ou mesmo "dê cá um abraço no velho". A diferença é o "degas" e a supressão da ação, _mande cá..._ e pronto. Ora, mandar o que?

Ainda pensei que fosse uma espécie de ironia do rapaz, como se ele tivesse dizendo "é, mande nesse mané aqui...". Mas como vem nas despedidas só pode ser o abraço. Mas como foi que descobrisse, ó Guido?


----------



## Vanda

A fonte, ele disse no post inicial  = [Jorge Amado, Mar Morto, p93].


----------



## Guigo

aureliox said:


> Ainda pensei que fosse uma espécie de ironia do rapaz, como se ele tivesse dizendo "é, mande nesse mané aqui...". Mas como vem nas despedidas só pode ser o abraço. Mas como foi que descobrisse, ó Guido?



Sua interpretação é perfeitamente cabível e, certamente, mais precisa.

De qualquer forma: "mande cá um abraço" ou "deixo-te um abraço", _terminam em abraços_, não é mesmo?


----------



## gissina

Degas também é um termo usado por José de Alencar em Til e por João do Rio. Então já circula pelo menos a partir da segunda metade do século XIX, o problema é de onde vem... Não se descobre.


----------

